# Collar size?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The best bet is to bring the pup with you to the pet store and try some on. Don't put your pup on the floor but carried in your arms should be fine. I'm a big fan of Martingale style collars which can fit loose but tighten to a point if they try to back out of them.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

You're probably gonna have to buy another one in a few weeks. I think the one I have adjusts from 7-10 inches. In a few weeks he'll need the one that goes from 10-14 inches. I went ahead a bought the next size up when I placed an order online (it was $2 vs. however much they cost in the stores). 

Congratulations on your new pup.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok thanks for the information! Apreciate it .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would also take the pup with me, there is quite a few out there to chose from.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah good idea. My girlfriend really wanted to buy this one pretty one but we wern't sure on the size. Now we know .


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I like to advise to just get cheap ones while their little and get a nice one when they've reached their full size, but, when you get a new puppy you can't help but buy cute, new, expensive little things for them. So go ahead and buy a cute one, because you'll see a new cute one in a few weeks anyway and by that time it will be time for a bigger collar


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree about getting a cheap one now. They grow so fast the first few months. You won't believe it. I've got a whole box full of "puppy things" for the next time we have one!

BTW, there is a great pet supply store in Sheboygan! It's on the south east end of town, over by the bowling alley and the Goodwill store. (Where the old refinery was, if you've been there forever!) It may be called something like Pet Supply Warehouse. Anyway, I always stop in there when we're up there. They've got pretty good prices on most things.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got one that adjusts from 8"-12" which fits my 8 wk old puppy. My breeder advised one that snaps rather than a buckle (like a belt) because the snap one will release if he gets stuck on something. I'm not too sure about that though unless you get the cat kind which do release.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Susan6953 said:


> I got one that adjusts from 8"-12" which fits my 8 wk old puppy. My breeder advised one that snaps rather than a buckle (like a belt) because the snap one will release if he gets stuck on something. I'm not too sure about that though unless you get the cat kind which do release.


 That must be similar to the one I got. It has worked out so far and he's weeks tomorrow.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> I agree about getting a cheap one now. They grow so fast the first few months. You won't believe it. I've got a whole box full of "puppy things" for the next time we have one!
> 
> BTW, there is a great pet supply store in Sheboygan! It's on the south east end of town, over by the bowling alley and the Goodwill store. (Where the old refinery was, if you've been there forever!) It may be called something like Pet Supply Warehouse. Anyway, I always stop in there when we're up there. They've got pretty good prices on most things.


 Thanks I know exactly where you are talking about, the one right by south side piggly wiggly right? We went to the pet store today off of hwy 28 had a nice selection of stuff but we will definatly have to check out the one you mentioned. Thanks again .


----------

